# WTB Seiko Quartz Dive Watch budget £200 ish



## andyarmitage (Dec 25, 2008)

Hi guys

I nearly bought a Seiko auto dive watch the other day but I really would prefer a Quartz diver it needs to be in immaculate condition and my budget is around £200 ish so anyone got anything it must be original and unmodded.

Thanks


----------

